# Dragon and Diamond eye's Breeding



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So most of you probably saw the new Diamond eye betta on aquabid or in the forum recently 







well I was curious what causes this excessive dragon on a fish. I have a male I recently bred 







Dahli who has slightly the same fault. Mind you I was just searching for a young red male, which is hard to find at a pet store, for my little female as part of a personal line. Know I'm curious so far all 3-4 of the fry show none of the diamond eye. The female only had showed a slight dragon pattern. No telling if the diamond eye bred due to the large amount of fry I lost. I was curious do you think that this is a more dominant trait or how does this sort of thing come to be? I never knew that extensive dragon could travel into the eyes. I might try to breed him again to see if I can get the diamond eye to understand how this happens but I wouldnt want deformed fish that had a hard time living. So far Dahli shows no form of inability or blindness from this but I will wait before I decide.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe that excessive iridescence in the dragon scaling causes the "diamond eye." However I don't really know any genetic info on this trait. But like you said this is a deformity and I wouldn't try to breed for it...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my dragon girl, Chappy, has a bit of scaling on her eye, but not nearly as bad as these two. i think it's just a dragon or metallic thing, where the scales go over the eye.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont think I will breed him again unless I can find what causes this dragon scaling over the eye. Or i find that the eye covering doesnt hinder him in the long run.


----------

